# Recommendations Needed Raymond Weil Or Oris?



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi I have around Â£500 to spend. I am looking at either a Oris Williams F1 (model number 635.7560.4165R) or a Raymond Weil Tradition (model number 5576-ST-00307).

Looking for some thoughts on these.

Thanks.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

ORIS!

Every time. Of course it depends on what you really really want from your watch, but in terms of build quality and value for money I don't think the RW can get close to the Oris.

And I'd be surprised if anyone on the forum disagrees...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> ORIS!
> 
> Every time. Of course it depends on what you really really want from your watch, but in terms of build quality and value for money I don't think the RW can get close to the Oris.
> 
> And I'd be surprised if anyone on the forum disagrees...


My 1960s Oris is still running sweetly 50 years on and looks amazing...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> ORIS!
> 
> Every time. Of course it depends on what you really really want from your watch, but in terms of build quality and value for money I don't think the RW can get close to the Oris.
> 
> And I'd be surprised if anyone on the forum disagrees...


+1


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Gossip/trivia: The great great grandson of the chap who founded the Tate & Lyle sugar company (oh and the Tate gallery) wears a Raymond Weil.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have no experience of RW so cannot comment on them but I do own a couple of modern Oris & IMO they are excellent watches :thumbsup:


----------



## joeval (Aug 26, 2010)

I have had Raymond Weil nice watches and well built.

one problem is that they are heavily discounted at TK Max by as much as 50%

I would probably go for an Oris automatic


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

For me it would be Oris every time.

And you'll find the resale on an Oris would be a lot better than the RW, but thats only if you decide to flip it [i very much doubt you will].

steve


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Oris!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have no experience of RW so cannot comment on them but I do own a couple of modern Oris & IMO they are excellent watches


aye , as ever i must agree with mach


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

+1 for Oris, though I don't actually own one sadly  (One day...)


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

+1 for Oris, they're really well built with a distinctive style. They're pretty chunky so make sure it wears comfortably on the rubber strap for you.

(I've got a TT1 Chrono and I want to buy the bracelet for it so it sits better on my wrist)

Good luck!

:cheers:


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 for Oris

Raymond weil are just fashion watches in my eyes.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a landslide!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

O R I S - One of the most underrated watches out there! - Omega quality at half the price! (imho obviously) ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive owned my rw for around 8 years now it has never gone wrong or lost time or needed a service and only had battery change once but given the choice again i probably would not go for this ,but at the time i wanted a dressy square watch and this was by far the best out there at the time.

oris watches are superb quality for the money and there are bargains to be had but ive seen rw watches in tk maxx go for a third cheaper than what other high st shops sell them for at that price they become very hard to resist.

a tough choice but a good one all the same.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Without a doubt :

ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS

So just to summarise - I would go for the ORIS


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Without a doubt :
> 
> ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS ORIS
> 
> So just to summarise - I would go for the ORIS


+ 1 ORIS ^^^:rofl:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

O R I S...

Raymond weil sounds like a disease you can get from a mouses pee.

bowie


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

I like RW, I guess I am the odd one out.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Benzowner said:


> I like RW, I guess I am the odd one out.


Like both, Have an RW Don Giovanni as my dress watch, had it 3 years and its never missed a beat.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

ORIS


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about Oris as I never had one, but I do have a RW Freelancer and it looks/feels as well built as my Omega Smp but RW don't seem to get a lotta luv on Wis forums.


----------



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help. It will be the Oris as soon as funds permit.


----------

